# Hair Breaking from Top Knots



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Many of Mimi's hair on the top of her head is broken from top knots. It is starting to slowly grow back and so I don't want to make the same mistakes that caused the breakage in the first place.

Can you tell me what bands you use? Any other advice or suggestions on how to prevent her hair from breaking from top knots? I like to buy things online so it would be greatly appreciated if you can provide links to the products. I want to thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Are you sure it is from the top-knots because I have noticed that my two pull each other's hair a lot in play & even Kitzel's beautiful coat is seeing damage from Lisi's pulling! 
I am using small silicone bands on Lis as it is the only thing that will stay in her hair. I have the fabric covered ones (like tiny scrunchies) but I am afraid she will get it out & eat it causing havoc w/her digestive system! I feel if she eats the silicone bands it won't kill her, at the least.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Here is a link to the bands I use. I think you can't do better. These bands are soft and very stretchy. However, MiMi still has a lot of breakage. Sometimes, I use papers, and I think it helps some. I sure would like to hear some suggestions to reduce breakage also.

Bands


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

It's everything from Mimi rubbing her again the puppy pen, Mimi & Milo pulling on each other's top knots, but I am thinking that big part is the bands so any suggestions would be great. Currently, I am using Amazon.com: Pack of 500 Snag-Free Small Black Silicone Rubber Bands for Styling, Kids Hair, Braids Hair, Babies, Hair Twists, Tender-head Scalps, Ethnic Styles and Even Fishing, Urban Essence Brand: Baby but it seems to cause knots around the area where it's touching the hair.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Here is a link to the bands I use. I think you can't do better. These bands are soft and very stretchy. However, MiMi still has a lot of breakage. Sometimes, I use papers, and I think it helps some. I sure would like to hear some suggestions to reduce breakage also.
> 
> Bands


Does the size or how many times I wrap around the top knot make a difference? Which size do you use? Your Mimi looks like she has beautiful thick hair but My Mimi has very fine and thin hair especially around her head area...sigh~ Which size would you suggest for My Mimi?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I use the small and wrap them two or three times. I have some even smaller ones for bows, but they are hard to get your fingers in. The other thing you should have is special scissors to cut them out...you can get them at the same site. I looked at the ones on Amazon they looked quite big. The ones that they sell at drugstores for kids are stiff, don't stretch as much and break easily.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have the same problem with Noelle, as soon as i put a top knot in she's got it rearranged in a matter of seconds. I just cut her topknot off yesterday and she's very happy about it, but i may regrow it again, not sure yet. I have gotten bands from where Sylie gets hers and i also get the from here http://www.laineeltd.com/cgi-bin/laineeltd/smallbands.html?id=pNtsDtXM i get the lightweight ones.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My Lisel has very fine hair around her face, ears & chest ---not at all like the thick coat Kitzel has---it is still her baby hair too. Her tail is also somewhat sparse at the moment. It does seem to be getting better & I think it is the diet improvement & vitamins she is getting, but I think her coat is just different from his. 
I do think that the playing w/Kitzi is the main problem though.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> I have the same problem with Noelle, as soon as i put a top knot in she's got it rearranged in a matter of seconds. I just cut her topknot off yesterday and she's very happy about it, but i may regrow it again, not sure yet. I have gotten bands from where Sylie gets hers and i also get the from here http://www.laineeltd.com/cgi-bin/laineeltd/smallbands.html?id=pNtsDtXM i get the lightweight ones.


These look like the bands I buy here---same size pkg., amount of bands. I also buy mixed colors but at much less the cost. I have a similar kind of scissors as well. My only advice is be very careful what you use that can stretch out in the gut in case it is swallowed---this particular one would be harmless & pass through, another might not.


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

With anton wrap hair with perm paper first and then use small latex band


----------

